# Leopard Filly



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

We had quite an exciting morning here! Baby our Paso Fino mare gave birth to a beautiful Leopard Filly. Her sire is a foundation fewspot appaloosa, and her dam Baby is a very well bred Paso Fino. Daughter to the famous Furioso Donde Es. This cross has always produced beautifully marked gaited foals. We are so excited to welcome this filly as all of baby's previous foals have been colts. 


We are calling her Serenity


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, can't wait to see her all grow'd up!! Congrats.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Hooey! That is one loud filly! So cute, congrats!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

That is awesome! Beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cute filly. To bad it looks like she will loose the pattern from that pic.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That is a realy eye popping filly. She will be a really cool horse. maybe a spot for her in the movies?


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow love those spots she is B E A Utiful


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

she's breathtaking. Congratulations!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i agree. looks like she is g oing to grey out unfortuantly. but beautiful!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, she'll probably be solid white soon. What were you hoping for by crossing a Paso with a Foundation App?


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

All the leopard foals I have seen with that chunky spot pattern seem to be greys later in life. I wonder if it has anything to do with the grey gene... Does anyone know? She is beautiful though!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, it's the gray gene in this case, but it's unrelated to the leopard gene. In Appaloosas with no gray parent, they "whiting out" process is due to varnish roaning, which is a totally different process which generally does not cause complete loss of color/pattern, though its actual effects vary. Here, we have a gray (non-Appaloosa) parent. Gray is dominant, so there's at least a 50% chance the foal will inherit it. Gray is a modifier that will cover up any base color or pattern in time, turning the horse pure white, dappled, or fleabitten in varying degrees.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I suppose Paso x Appy equals spotted, gaited appy. Bit like Spotted/Gaited mules I suppose xD

Cute markings though, wish they'd stay.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Yep, she'll probably be solid white soon. What were you hoping for by crossing a Paso with a Foundation App?



I would hope so, greyed out whites to me are beautiful, I realize I am not the normal American Krazy Kolor, but to me a white is far more attractive than the dapple people tell me I am going to get. And I would prefer that over the zebra black and white any day. 


cute foal, congrats.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Lovely lovely foal! Can you say knock-out!? 

I love the zebra black and white. But grays are nice too. (They better be, I have two of them. :lol


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

GORGEOUS! . Congrats! Take lots of pictures now before she whites out if she does!


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

WOW! I can't wait to see more pics. You should walk her next to a firs truck in a parade before she loses her spots! lol


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

WhooooHaw! LOUD filly, gorgeous!!! grats =)


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

aw what a cutie


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

She'll look very unique and beautiful as she is greying out, too. Super cool color!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Yep, she'll probably be solid white soon. What were you hoping for by crossing a Paso with a Foundation App?


gaited pretty horses. ALong with a size increase. Many paso finos are smaller horses... and while appaloosas in general also follow that rule... My stallion puts size on his babies, and he is also gaited (indian shuffle) 

Baby (the mare) has had 3 previous foals of similar coloration as this filly. All colts. THe babies have whited out on the main/tail and face, but retained body spots. and are maturing to 15h. Baby is only 13.2 hands.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Many paso finos are smaller horses... and while appaloosas in general also follow that rule..


Hu?
Really?

Do you know the breed you cross with much?


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Awesome girl!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I should correct the wording the lines I use and breed re smaller. Alpha in general are small horses at least the ones that are reall foundation alpha and not tainted with qh. And tv blood 14.2-15 h is average
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The foundation Appaloosas I know (very little QH or otherwise outside blood) run the gamut from 15 to 16+ hands.

And what is the point of crossing two different kinds of gait? Do you end up with a 10-gaited foal (or an Icelandic)? I was searching for info on whether or not Paso's breed true to the gait (do they, or is it a crapshoot?) and stumbled across this: Paso Crossbreeding: What Results Have You Seen? - American Paso Finos.com Forums


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Are the offspring you produce registered with any sort of Association?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> I should correct the wording the lines I use and breed re smaller. Alpha in general are small horses at least the ones that are reall foundation alpha and not tainted with qh. And tv blood 14.2-15 h is average
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are a couple different conformatin types of foundation Appys - none of them would be classified as "small". The light, rangey foundation Appy type with more exclusive Spanish origins that was bred for endurance is/was not "small" - they are classified as a rangey medium and generally ranged from 14.2 - 15.2 hands. While that may be small by TB or draft standards, it is not "small" by classification. And, of course, the other foundation Appy type - that thicker stockier type bred more as workhorses, could hardly be classified as small.

As to the cross, I'm not sure what you would be looking to accomplish. The Indian Shuffle is a true pace with legs moving in unison on the same side, whereas Paso's in reality don't have a different "gait" in the truest sense of the word - it is simply a very fast walking gate... the footfalls are the same as any horse does when it walks - just faster. The two are not in any way compatible or complimentary, nor would the results of the cross be predictable.

However, with that being said, some people like certain crosses for different reasons. As a long time Appy and Araloosa breeder, I like some Appy crosses - specifically those with Arabs because of their similar origins, but I'm not much on crosses with unapproved breeds that result in grade horses without a predictable and specific target use. But to each his own...


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> We had quite an exciting morning here! Baby our Paso Fino mare gave birth to a beautiful Leopard Filly. Her sire is a foundation fewspot appaloosa, and her dam Baby is a very well bred Paso Fino. Daughter to the famous Furioso Donde Es. This cross has always produced beautifully marked gaited foals. We are so excited to welcome this filly as all of baby's previous foals have been colts.
> 
> 
> We are calling her Serenity


 Loe the half zebra stripes on her back XD


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> The foundation Appaloosas I know (very little QH or otherwise outside blood) run the gamut from 15 to 16+ hands.
> 
> And what is the point of crossing two different kinds of gait? Do you end up with a 10-gaited foal (or an Icelandic)? I was searching for info on whether or not Paso's breed true to the gait (do they, or is it a crapshoot?) and stumbled across this: Paso Crossbreeding: What Results Have You Seen? - American Paso Finos.com Forums


 
THere is really no point in crossing the two gaits... I never see any of these babies shuffle they only seem to have the paso gait and we have not gotten one yet that is not gaited (paso gait). It seems at least with teh cross we have done that it breeds true. I cannot say what happens when crossed with other breeds. and maybe it is breeding true because the appy line we have is also gaited? im honestly not sure.. without doing many breedings and keeping tabs on horses over years it would be hard to give a definitive answer.


I love both breeds and love the smooth ride of a paso. Both have great temperments.. and produce beautiful looking foals that gait and have color. Every breeding has been sold before conception as people seek out this cross. As much as I love the appaloosa breed this little "mutt" that we get every year really just steals your heart.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Faceman said:


> There are a couple different conformatin types of foundation Appys - none of them would be classified as "small". The light, rangey foundation Appy type with more exclusive Spanish origins that was bred for endurance is/was not "small" - they are classified as a rangey medium and generally ranged from 14.2 - 15.2 hands. While that may be small by TB or draft standards, it is not "small" by classification. And, of course, the other foundation Appy type - that thicker stockier type bred more as workhorses, could hardly be classified as small.
> 
> As to the cross, I'm not sure what you would be looking to accomplish. The Indian Shuffle is a true pace with legs moving in unison on the same side, whereas Paso's in reality don't have a different "gait" in the truest sense of the word - it is simply a very fast walking gate... the footfalls are the same as any horse does when it walks - just faster. The two are not in any way compatible or complimentary, nor would the results of the cross be predictable.
> 
> However, with that being said, some people like certain crosses for different reasons. As a long time Appy and Araloosa breeder, I like some Appy crosses - specifically those with Arabs because of their similar origins, but I'm not much on crosses with unapproved breeds that result in grade horses without a predictable and specific target use. But to each his own...


 14.2-15 hands i think would be considered small by a lot of peoples standards in regards to horses... my foundation appy registry I belong to has very few MARES who reach consistantly over 15 hands.. and rarely into 16 hands... there is one line that is notoriously small... However with any breed this is obviously not the norm... the majority of registered appaloosas might be closer to 16h. I dont know the statistics... 

These babies are eligible to be registered with ApHC if they are fixed. There are a couple of offshoot registries tigre horse and spanish jennet that register them also.. but it is a mix.. and not a breed.. so i dont know what registering would accomplish for anyone. These horses go to loving families who want a pretty horse and a smooth ride... These horses have no other purpose other than to be loving riding companions to someone. They are not bred from... or shown in breed events. Believe it or not "pet" horse homes are the majority.. not the minority.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> These horses go to loving families who want a pretty horse and a smooth ride... These horses have no other purpose other than to be loving riding companions to someone. They are not bred from... or shown in breed events. Believe it or not "pet" horse homes are the majority.. not the minority.


Thanks - that is what I thought...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful horses and I have no problem with them being a crossbreed. 

Some people seem to think that a horse has to be a show horse or from "special" bloodlines to have value. I don't believe that. I want a horse to actually RIDE, and the best trail horse I have ever owned is a BLM Mustang. :lol:

My yearling is a Foxtrotter/QH cross. (That actually wasn't my doing, my mare came already bred.) But I figured short of a full bred Foxtrotter, a QH cross is as nice as any. (And the only reason I would wish him purebred "anything" is in case I can't own him some day and have to find him a home- I know other people value papers). 

My baby is growing up to be quite handsome too if I do say so myself.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

When I signed up for AQHA or APHA don't remember which I read on the website that only 12% of horses (or was it horseowner's) were involved in showing. I am in the majority - just riding and enjoying.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cute foal! You could register her in the International Spotted Horse Registry


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

figured you would all would enjoy a yearling update on this beautiful girl. She stayed with us over winter before going to her new home in colorado. Here is a yearling photo of her shortly before she left


----------



## luv2ride (Jun 9, 2011)

wow she is beautiful! congrats


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful! 

Thanks for the updated picture


----------



## cirrutopia (Jul 30, 2012)

Incredible! Would love to see more pics!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She is quite beautiful-thanks for the update. I'm sure her new owners will be very proud of her.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update, very cool.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Stunning filly!!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Dang it GW! You keep adding to the list of horses I want!


----------

